# 10.1 x64 on Hyper-V Windows 8.1 Pro on Intel Core M



## platform (Nov 24, 2014)

Hello,

I have a Lenovo Yoga 3 Pro tablet (first core M tablet) 8 GB RAM running Windows 8.1 Pro. I had installed FreeBSD 10.1 x64 non-UEFI on the Hyper-V (gen. 1 option). I had set up a network switch as external. 

Everything works okay, with one exception.  After about five or so minutes I have to do `service netif restart`. If I do not, I cannot access any network from FreeBSD and Emacs (and Jed, my favorite editors) take up to one minute to start up.

I do not understand what can be causing this, so I would appreciate some pointers where to start looking.


----------

